# "Unsichere Bankverbindungsdaten"



## keinenschimmer (14 November 2002)

Moin zusammen!
Seit einigen Tagen passiert auf meinem Rechner folgendes.
Wenn ich online gehe, öffnet sich ab und an ein beige unterlegtes Pop-Up-Fenster, indem in englischer Sprache mitgeteilt wird (sinngemäß):
Irgendwelche Bankdaten (mache Online-Banking übers Internet,allerdings noch nie irgendwo meine Kreditkarten-Nummer preisgegeben) seien 
unsicher bzw. für andere User ersichtlich !?!
Um hier schnellstmöglich Abhilfe zu schaffen soll ich unbedingt die folgende hp aufsuchen: www.epcprivacy.com
Kennt jemand diese Seite oder was hat es damit auf sich? Hab bisher dieses besagte Pop-Up-Fenster immer einfach geschlossen und Schluß-aus-Nikolaus !!! Wäre dankbar für Tipps.
Groetjes !!!

P.S.as Fenster öffnet sich nur ab und an und auch bei ganz unterschiedlichen Aktivitäten meinerseits.


----------



## Devilfrank (14 November 2002)

Dieses PopUp-Fenster wird wahrscheinlich nachgeladen, weil Du ein entsprechendes Cookie akzeptiert hast.
Die Webseite verspricht Dir Sicherheit für Deine Bankdaten, die auf dem PC abgelegt sein sollen.
Also folgende Überlegung:
1. Nutzt Du eine spezielle Banking-Software? Wenn ja, kannst Du den ganzen Bullshit vergessen. Wenn nein - kann es sich nur um die TemporaryInternetFiles handeln. Die kannst Du auch manuell löschen.
2. Wie vertrauenswürdig erscheint Dir eine Seite in den USA, die Dir in Germany erklärt, dass Deine Verbindung zur Bank unsicher sei, aber im nächsten Atemzug davon spricht, Du sollst Deinen Rechner säubern, damit diese Daten nicht gefunden werden können. Dann aber wieder davon reden, Dir eine sichere Verbindung zu Deiner Bank zu schaffen, da diese Verbindung mit dem zu ladenden Programm permanent überwacht wird....
Frei übersetzt, ohne es ausprobiert zu haben: Lad Dir das Tool drauf und Du hast mit Sicherheit eine sichere Verbindung zu diesem   Seitenbetreiber, damit der dann auch weiss, von welcher Kreditkarte er seinen Thaiti-Urlaub abbuchen soll.

Schieb dat innen See - und gut.


Gruss Frank


----------



## keinenschimmer (15 November 2002)

Hatte mir sowas schon gedacht.
Na, dann weiß ich ja Bescheid!!!
Danke für den Hinweis!

Groetjes!


----------



## virenscanner (15 November 2002)

@DevilFrank


> Frei übersetzt, ohne es ausprobiert zu haben: Lad Dir das Tool drauf und Du hast mit Sicherheit eine sichere Verbindung zu diesem Seitenbetreiber, damit der dann auch weiss, von welcher Kreditkarte er seinen Thaiti-Urlaub abbuchen soll.


*Ganz* so schlimm wird es wohl (hoffentlich) nicht sein. Aber auf jeden Fall für "keinenschimmer" "unnötig". 

Als ich es "bestellen" wollte, landete ich bei "paypal".  Die Webseite, die dort als Anbieterseite stand, existiert aber anscheinend nicht (mehr)?


----------



## keinenschimmer (15 November 2002)

Dann ist  es ja wohl damit getan,wenn ich dieses Pop-Up,falls es noch mal auftauchen sollte,schließe und getrost vergesse,oder???


----------



## virenscanner (15 November 2002)

@keinenschimmer

Klar kannst Du es einfach immer schließen, wenn es auftaucht.  *Ich* würde allerdings versuchen,  das Teil "endgültig" loszuwerden.

Eventuell kann da "ad-aware" von LavaSoft helfen. Es muß nicht unbedingt an einem Cookie liegen.  *Ich* würde versuchen, der Sache auf den Grund zu gehen.


----------



## keinenschimmer (15 November 2002)

Ich bin,was die technische Seite anbetrifft,ausgesprochen "linkshändig" :bigcry: 
Was ist ad-aware für ein Programm bzw. wie ist die Arbeitsweise dieses Teils???


----------



## virenscanner (15 November 2002)

@keinenschimmer


> Ich bin,was die technische Seite anbetrifft,ausgesprochen "linkshändig"


Mhhh, das mach es eventuell etwas "schwieriger".


> Was ist ad-aware für ein Programm bzw. wie ist die Arbeitsweise dieses Teils???


Ad-aware ist ein Programm, welches bekannte "Spionage"-Software sowie "adds" auf Deinem System sucht (sowohl Dateien als auch Registryeinträge) und Dich dann fragt, ob es die gefundenen Einträge eliminieren soll.  Gegebenenfalls läuft dann allerdings das ein-oder andere Sharewareprogramm nach Löschung der "add-ons" nicht mehr.

Wenn Du Dich mit der Registry nicht auskennst (eventuell noch nie "regedit" benutzt hast), so könnte dieses Programm "Ad-aware" eventuell bei der Eliminierung dieses nervenden Pop-Ups helfen.


----------



## Anonymous (15 November 2002)

Habe "ad-aware" mal runtergeladen und versucht,es durchlaufen zu lassen,hat aber abscheinend nicht gefuntz !?!
Anzeige: No scan options selected

Na ja, "nomen ist omen" :-?


----------



## virenscanner (15 November 2002)

Vor dem Starten sollte man (auf der linken Hälfte: Sections to scan) die Punkte "Scan Registry/deep scan" sowie zumindest die erste Platte (C: ) markieren.  Hattest Du hier etwas markiert?

(2 "typoerrors"  corrected)


----------



## keinenschimmer (15 November 2002)

*Ad-Aware*

@ virenscanner.

Tach!

Hab "ad-aware" jetzt einmal komplett durchrattern lassen, mit dem folgenden Ergebnis:


> Scan initialized on 15.11.2002 13:00:56.
> (AAW release 5.83, referencefile 029-15.06.2002)
> =================================================
> 
> ...



Diese 23 Dateien, die beim memory Scan gefunden wurden, scheinen clean zu sein,oder?
Was mich aber viel mehr stört,ist dieser "Alexa key" in der Registry. 
Was'n das für'n Teil ?
Beim file-scan dann die große Überraschung: Da sind 4 files, mit Inhalten wie "sextracker" und so'n Zeugs (  s.o.). Hab ich ma sofort rausgeschmissen. Weißt Du, was das für Dateien sind?

Danke für Deine Unterstützung schon mal  :thumb:


----------



## virenscanner (15 November 2002)

Hi @"keinenschimmer"

"Alexa"  sowie die vier "Cookies" am besten löschen.

3 Cookies stammen anscheinend von "P*rn*seiten".
Der "doubleclick" könnte für Deine merkwürdigen PopUps verantwortlich sein.

"Alexa"  ist "Spyware" von MicroSoft.

Da Du die Cookies schon eliminiert hast, wirf noch "Alexa" raus (hat nichts mit Deinen PopUps zu tun). Danach prüfe Dein System noch einmal mit Ad-Aware. Sollten Deine PopUps wieder "vorbeischauen", prüfe Dein System erneut und melde Dich dann wieder.

cu.
Virenscanner.


----------



## keinenschimmer (15 November 2002)

@ virenscanner:

Hi !
Hatte schon rausgefunden,was "alexa key" ist, und den auch eleminiert.
Test noch mal komplett durchlaufen lassen, jetzt scheint alles wech zu sein  
War an dem Ergebnis Deiner Meinung nach noch irgendetwas Auffälliges ???

Goetjes!


----------



## virenscanner (15 November 2002)

@keinenschimmer


> War an dem Ergebnis Deiner Meinung nach noch irgendetwas Auffälliges ???


Mir ist zumindest nichts "direkt ins Auge gesprungen"...
Wie bereits vorher "gesagt": Sollten diese PopUps weiterhin kommen,so melde Dich nochmal.


----------



## keinenschimmer (15 November 2002)

@ virenscanner:

Alles roger, werd ich dann ggf. machen. Hoffe aber doch,das wird erst mal nicht mehr nötig sein.

Vielen Dank nochmals !!!!!!!!!!!!!

Groetjes,
ks


----------

